# Steeziest Trick EVER!



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

HALLDOR HELGASON: Keystone The Movie HD - YouTube

5:05 :bowdown:

Last trick is nuts as well!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

For the lazy folks.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

How do you do that?


----------



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

I saw this vid a while ago, that trick looks insane! Is there a name for it?


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

FreeBird said:


> I saw this vid a while ago, that trick looks insane! Is there a name for it?


I'm pretty sure it is just a 540 with the last 180 being a shifty :dunno:. I'm no park rat so I am not positive on that. Freaking awesome whatever its called.


----------

